

SciDB - Maro
http://scidb.org/

======
JulianMorrison
Are they going to lose relational algebra by building over arrays instead of
tuples and sets?

------
plaes
Haven't they heard about Postgresql? :)

~~~
mbreese
I'm sure they have. One of their founders wrote it.

I did't expect much from the site, and their plans seem quite grandiose. Then
I saw the founders, and suddenly it seemed plausible.

~~~
joshu
I'm slightly terrified by consensus design

